# Rhom developping a dark spot



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I just noticed that my rhom has 2 spots near his tail that have become much darker than the other spots. It doesnt stick out of the skin or anything but it looks wierd and it is worrying me. A few weeks ago, my rhom had 3 white spots on him and I thought it was ich, so I began dosing his tank everyday for 10 days with a copper sulfate ich med and did water changes.

I dont think it was ich because the spots disapeared gradually over a 3-4 week period, and if it was ich the spots would have fallen off after 3-4 days into the gravel for incubation. Anyway that is the rhom's medical history, but now he has these 2 dark spots and they also look like they are going to merge into one spot.
What is it? Something to worry about? I will post my water parameters soon if that helps. Here are some flank shots and some pics taken at an angle so u can really see the difference.

View attachment 71606

View attachment 71607

View attachment 71608

View attachment 71609

View attachment 71610

View attachment 71611

View attachment 71612

View attachment 71613


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

heater burn?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

To me it doesn't look like anything I would worry about....


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> heater burn?
> [snapback]1141988[/snapback]​


It is heater burn get a over fo your heater


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i agree get a coiver or a titanium heater, i had a tern who f'ed himself up on the heater real bad now he is all scarred


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I wouldn't be too worried about the spot. It's probably a scratch or heater burn. 
How big is your Serra?
It looks like a compressus to me.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

It looks like he's had freaked out and scratched himself on something, my Rhom use to get similar things on his face until I took out all the rocks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nice looking fish nonetheless!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

fishofury said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about the spot. It's probably a scratch or heater burn.
> How big is your Serra?
> It looks like a compressus to me.
> [snapback]1142204[/snapback]​


About 4.5''

And he is a rhom, ID'd by frank himself :nod:


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Just checked my parameters and they seem ok,

Ph: 7.2
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10ppm

I did raise the temp to 86' during the time I thought he had ich. The heater might be the cause........I just hope that its nothing serious. I love this fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That just looks like a humeral spot to me, alot of rhoms have them and infact mine does from time to time. I wouldn't give a second thought to it, it's normal coloration


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> That just looks like a humeral spot to me, alot of rhoms have them and infact mine does from time to time. I wouldn't give a second thought to it, it's normal coloration
> [snapback]1143557[/snapback]​


humeral spot,close to the tail???Thats new....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > That just looks like a humeral spot to me, alot of rhoms have them and infact mine does from time to time. I wouldn't give a second thought to it, it's normal coloration
> ...












I think it's a heater burn as well - one of my Reds had a similar injury on of his flanks (see piccy - it already healed a bit when I took that shot: at first is was a bit more inflamed), and although it took about 3 months before only a scar was visible, I didn't do anything special.

View attachment 71742


Let nature run its course - perhaps a bit of salt and a bit closer monitoring, but other than that I don't see a reason to be concerned (let alone to undertake drastic actions).


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > That just looks like a humeral spot to me, alot of rhoms have them and infact mine does from time to time. I wouldn't give a second thought to it, it's normal coloration
> ...


Ah, I didn't read the post fully and I thought he was talking about the humeral spot on his fish. Cut me some slack, it was 3 in the morning


----------

